# so i got 60 eggs??????



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

ok guys i got 5 dozen eggs for 7quid so wanna know some nice little meals i can do involving them. i usally have them scrambled but getting bored of that now, had a plain omlete but that wasnt too great either lol, anyone know any good omlete recipes?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

dice some cooked chicken and peppers and chuck them into a large omelette, put some cheese on it, fold it over. hey presto! a lovely chicken pepper omelette!


----------



## zelobinksy (Oct 15, 2008)

omelete + chicken + tomato + pepper + bit of salt and some herbs usually does it for me.


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

add chicken black pepper spices good to go .. or some lean steak mince in your omelette can't go wrong there


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

how many eggs do u guys usally have with urs? cause i had 6 today and it was like 2 inchs think lol, was a real bitch to get it cooked evenly both sides, came out more like scrambled eggs in the end lol


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

you only cook one side...and then put the pan under the grill to cook the top.... mix the ingredients in as you whisk the eggs....unless it's cheese...which i put on just before grilling


----------



## Cam93 (May 20, 2010)

boil a load of eggs,

dice them up into tiny chuckens,

dice up some cocked chicken into tiny cubes,

bung them both into a bowl

put a nice heap of rice in there,

cover in some soy sauce, pepper, salt and your good to go!


----------

